# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: چطور میشه به الگوریتم crc32 دسترسی پیدا کنیم؟

## mortezata

با عرض سلام
چطور میشه به الگوریتم crc32 دسترسی پیدا کنم؟
چطور میشه اونو تغییر بدم؟

با تشکر.

----------

